# got 5 foxes living under my neighbors car!



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

hi i'm just wondering what is the best method to get rid of them? i'm doing ADC work so its all legal.

thanks a lot

Mike
age:16


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

You can shoot them or trap them with leghold traps and then if you catch one get a really heavy coat or blanket and throw it over it and take the trap off its foot leave it wrapped up and relocate. It works I've done it to get dogs, cats, and hawks out of traps. You need atleast 2 people to do it though.
:sniper:


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

I think you should use the term foothold especially on a public forum. There are a lot of people that get angry when you say leghold and there are others that try to use it against trapping because leghold is misleading.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

move the car


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You're claiming to be doing "ADC" work, but don't know your regulations for your given situation? Are you required to have an ADC or NWL Control Permit? Are you even sure you can LEGALY do anything with them?

After you find-out you can LEGALY deal with them, I'd live trap them, then relocate them for "seed" and to trap when their fur is worth something.

Smitty


----------

